# NEW! Possible Edmontom competition!



## Saej (Aug 11, 2010)

So,

I think we could have a Winter Canadian Open here! I know some people at a certain venue that are interested in it, and I just want to judge interest on this event!

I would love to help run/coordinate this event.

So, who would be interested?


----------

